

Ask HN YAHOOS: What Yahoo Should do next? - bakbak

Keeping in mind that Yahoo has revenue of around $6Billion and profit is between 20-25% , which is not bad (looking at all the problems and issues) ...<p>IMHO :they shud just concentrate on core competencies, get rid of clumsy products and focus on Asian countries (which is 50% of world population and that's where the future growth is) and if you want more then try to deliver prod/services best suited to Africans and you'll cover 75% of world population. Remember serving bottom of the pyramid???<p>what would you suggest?
======
spooneybarger
This is not meant to be snarky... serious question...

at this point, what are Yahoo's core competencies?

~~~
bakbak
by core competencies i meant the product and services that are generating
maximum revenue and profit ... they're making $6B so naturally something is
working :-) with some good real estates (may be email, flickr, yahoo finance,
yahoo movies etc.)

~~~
spooneybarger
i get that but what are its core competencies? what is actually making them
money other than their ad network?

~~~
bakbak
i guess most of their ads are displayed on their own properties , so the more
the eyeballs, more the money AND most of the eyeballs are in asia and africa
... so focusing on world demography and their needs will serve the purpose in
the long run.

------
willheim
I have a bunch of ideas but really don't feel like spending the effort typing
them up. Maybe that's how they feel? Abandoned, unloved, salvageable but...
who cares?

